# Can I give Lidl old kettle



## dodo (24 Mar 2009)

I plan to buy a new kettle from Lidl today just wondering can I give Lidl my old kettle, thanks


----------



## woodbine (24 Mar 2009)

*from [broken link removed]*



*Take-Back Obligation*

*Distributors, i.e. Retailers, when supplying a new product, must accept back waste electrical and electronic equipment from private households free of charge on a one-to-one basis as long as the waste electrical and electronic equipment is of equivalent type or has fulfilled the same function as the supplied equipment, other than contaminated waste electrical and electronic equipment that presents a health and safety risk unless such contamination is on account of a distributor's liability. *
*Distributors, i.e. Retailers, must accept back batteries and accumulators from private households free of charge as long as the batteries and accumulators are of equivalent type available to purchase from the premises. There is no requirement for a purchase to be made. Retailers may limit any one consumer to 5kgs of battery returns at any one time and may refuse to accept any waste portable battery leaking any of its constituent materials. Retailers must also inform customers of the return and collection systems available to them when supplying a new product (can be an instruction manual or leaflet* 


and Lidl are listed as members on the WEEE register here: http://www.weeeregister.ie/searchproducers.html?query=l


----------



## dodo (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks for quick reply


----------



## Kine (24 Mar 2009)

I *always* forget about WEEE. 

Mental note: Remember to give the old crap to the retailer!


----------



## dodo (24 Mar 2009)

Just did an dit felt  great


----------

